# Tudor Park Slimbridge



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Has anyone stayed on this site?
What were the loxal attractions like; pub?
Cheers
MGB


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi 
Stayed there in January and it was quite quiet. Reason for going was a couple of parties in Slimbridge. We ate at the pub at the entrance to the site and tried the local cider (think it was called Black Rat!) - very nice.

My son & OH went off for a bike ride and I ran the towpath up to Saul which was very pleasant. Afraid that is the extent of our knowledge of the place but would definately go back.

Jill


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

there are few reviews on the camp site page 
see here
the site is ok its flat with good level h/stands ect
you will need to book for a meal in the pub 
chapter


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We were there at the end of February.

It's an easy walk - although along a busy minor road with no footpath- toSlimbridge itself but we felt rather let down by that. They are having lots of work done at the moment and many of the captive birds are elsewhere and the site is one gigantic building site with heavy machinery and ravaged ponds and planting. You have to stick firmly to the paths as there is too much going on off them.

We were given one free entry ticket for later in the year ( though there were two of us.

Be aware that the campsite does not take cards and you will need cash and there is no cash machine close by though the pub gives cashback.

The Adults only section of the site was a long way from the new washblock and the washblock there was distinctly grade 2.

Apart from walks along the canal and Slimbridge itself there is not much else by way of entertainment.

There is no digital TV signal and analogue is very poor. Our satellite worked fine.

G


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I live within 3 miles of the site and regularly eat and drink at the Tudor Arms pub there. Food is fantastic although since the place is so popular, you need to book a table on Friday/Sat/Sun, and waiting can extend to half an hour at worst. Worth waiting for. Several good guest ales too.

Attractions are limited to WWT Slimbridge if you like birds, Berkeley Castle, canal walks starting within 20 yds of the site entrance, and you are just off the edge of the Cotswolds for lovely places to visit.

PM me with some idea of what you call "attractions" and I can give you some websites to look at.

Colin


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We were there in February.

Site itself is fine and the newer section has a new toilet block. the chemical toilet emptying was in the older section but the newer area should have completed theirs by summer.

We didn't go to the wetlands because of the ongoing works which was a disappointment.

As mentioned before the site only takes cash which is a bit annoying. also you have to drive through the pub car park to get to the site. Inconsiderate pub parking could be an issue at busy times.

Meals at the pub are good.

We like walking/cycling along the canal but other than this not a lot around the immediate area.

Satellite TV was ok for us.

I felt the site access road in the newer section could have been better. Large potholes filled with water not very good when walking from your pitch to the toilet block!!


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

>> Inconsiderate pub parking could be an issue at busy times. 

Never seen it be a problem - the access to the site between car parking lanes is quite wide. We quite often eat there on a Friday night and see van after van arriving for a rally - some quite big RVs among them, and in 16 years I haven't seen any problems.

Colin


----------



## autojumble99 (Jul 2, 2007)

Many thanks to all who have replied 
The pub sounds as if it ticks the box for food and drink without having to go far
We are towing a Smart car and we will be using that to explore the same sights as published in the April issue of Motor Cravan
Mant thanks
MGB


----------

